# Sticky  Satellite TV and your camper



## bill0830

Now you are saying to yourself, hey I'm camping, why would I want to take my dish along? If I were tent camping, sleeping under the stars, bringing a dish along would probably not be very practical, but when you are pulling a camper and spending a lot of time in it, then a satellite system isn’t out of the question. There aren’t many locations, especially in the United States where you can not pick up either a Dish Network or Direct TV satellite signal. Now there are many different ways to set up a satellite system in your camper. Some are inexpensive but others can get very expensive. It’s all up to you on what you choose. I’m on the cheap side, so I’ll discuss the inexpensive first and discuss the more expensive later. Please add comments if you agree disagree or have information that I haven’t covered, including experiences with your satellite systems or equipment. 

Step 1: Decide what system to use. My decision is based on what I use at home. When we first started camping, we used Direct TV, so that is what I set up in the camper. Since then we have changed to Dish Network, so I currently have Dish Network set up in our camper. I do believe Direct TV was easier to set up, as you didn’t have to worry about splitting 2 satellite signals, as you do with Dish Network When I ordered my home Dish Network receivers, I purchased an extra receiver that I leave in the camper. The price adds $6 to your monthly bill, which isn’t bad. 
Most campers that have been built in the last several years have an outside satellite hookup. If you are using one of these connections, ensure that the cable connection you are using does not have an amp booster on it, as it may damage your satellite receiver. If your camper doesn’t have an outside connection and you don’t want to re-wire your camper, then you may just use the good old, open window method and route the satellite dish coax directly to your dish receiver. 
Ok, so now we have a dish, receiver, coax (and hopefully a TV). Don’t forget to bring the satellite receiver remote, as you will need this. Without it, you may have a hard time finding your settings that will be discussed later in this article. 
You will also need a spare dish. If you don’t have a spare, you can purchase them from EBay, Camping World or even flea markets. I was lucky enough to get one from my sister, as they went from Dish Network to Cable and didn’t have a need in their old dish. I have mine mounted on a Portable tripod. These can also be purchased from EBay, Camper sales, etc. It just makes it easy to set up and they are portable, folding up for easy storage. Note: before you purchase a dish, make sure that it supports the type satellite system you are going to use. There are generic dish systems that will work with both Dish Network and Direct TV, so you will need to research before you buy. 

Step 2: This is where the some expense may come in. There are several ways to attack this step. The cheapest way is to input your campground zip code into the menu setup on you satellite receiver. Once you input the zip code, the receiver will give you 2 setting, Azimuth and Elevation. Azimuth is the angle relating to the horizontal positioning of the dish. The angle is expressed in terms of degrees, with North = 0 degrees, South = 180 degrees. Elevation is the angle above the horizon and is also expressed in terms of degrees. This is the angle by which the dish must be “tilted Up or Down” in relation to the theoretical horizon, in order to position it precisely for the desired satellite. Once you have this information, then go to your dish and position it using a good compass and the elevation settings on the actual dish. It takes some practice, but once you do it a couple times, you will get the hang of it. It’s best to take a look at the “lay of the land” before you begin, as you don’t want the less amount of obstructions possible. With either Dish Network or Direct TV, the dish will be pointed towards the Southern skies.

For most, this is a good setup, but does require practice and patience. You can also purchase a Sat Finder. You can find them anywhere that sells satellite systems. Camping World also stocks them. They sell for about $20-$50. They eliminate the need in getting the Azimuth and Elevation. They work like an SWR meter that is used to tune a CB radio. The stronger the signal, the closer to the satellite. Again takes some practice, but isn’t hard to figure out once you do it a few times. 

Camping World also stocks an item called, Align-A-Site Satellite Finder. This lets you see what you dish sees to avoid obstacles before you set up. I have had a couple fellow campers swear by this item, but I have not ever used one. They also cost about $170.00, so not expensive, it does add some cost to you setup. 

Now if you want ease, then you may go with the more expensive dishes. They mount on your camper/unit and find the satellites for you automatically. There are basically 2 type units. One unit only works in a stationary position; the other is constantly correcting and keeps the satellites locked in. These systems begin around $600.00 up to around $2000.00, with the later being fully automatic. 

So as you can see, Satellite viewing is possible and the sky is the limit when choosing a set up. 

Enjoy……


----------



## camp219

*Reply:*

wow, great information. Thank you Bil0830. Keep on writing such a great articles.


----------



## walter2

Surfing the internet from Europe I found this forum, it is very like a 'camperforum' we have here in Holland.
I am interested in the satellite issue. We are planning to ship our RV to the United States and travel around for a year. Here in Europe we are watching satellite TV in our camper, but I am not sure if my dish, my receiver, and my screen will do in the USA. I intend to drive to a 'camperworld' store as soon as we arrive, and have them modify / install what we need. Would that be a good idea in your opinion? Of course I understand that we also need a provider like DirecTV, I suppose I could also buy a subscription at Camperworld.
I am looking forward to our trip to the USA this summer and watching the Olympic Games and the presidential elections on our TV!
Walter
Eindhoven, The Netherlands


----------



## campingforfun

We've debated for a few years about whether we should get the satellite on the trailer. Every spring our carrier sends a letter reminding us about temporary summer time service since we have a satellite dish at home. But I have been reluctant to get it because I am worried that my husband and grandchildren will just sit all day watching TV.

I want the kids to enjoy the outdoors and do what I feel are productive things. But I must admit when it is raining and we are all indoors, sometimes it might be nice to pass the time.

And of course, my husband keeps reminding me that if we got one I could watch my one and only soap opera. I think he just says that because he really wants the dish.


----------



## ctfortner

Welcome Walter, all the way from the Netherlands.

You will have a couple of choices of satellite service here in the US, Directv and Dish Network. As mentioned you will need a dish, receiver and the subscription to one of them. Camping world will have what you need for the hardware, and I assume they can provide you the service subscription as well, but not sure on that part. I do think you will have to subscribe for 12 months of service though, thats what it usually is. How long are you planning to be here in the US?



walter2 said:


> Surfing the internet from Europe I found this forum, it is very like a 'camperforum' we have here in Holland.
> I am interested in the satellite issue. We are planning to ship our RV to the United States and travel around for a year. Here in Europe we are watching satellite TV in our camper, but I am not sure if my dish, my receiver, and my screen will do in the USA. I intend to drive to a 'camperworld' store as soon as we arrive, and have them modify / install what we need. Would that be a good idea in your opinion? Of course I understand that we also need a provider like DirecTV, I suppose I could also buy a subscription at Camperworld.
> I am looking forward to our trip to the USA this summer and watching the Olympic Games and the presidential elections on our TV!
> Walter
> Eindhoven, The Netherlands


----------



## bill0830

Walter2, I agree with Todd. Camping World would be the place to go. The price may be a little high, but for what you mentioned, well worth it. Some fellow campers may think that having a satellite set up in a camper may be a bit over the top, but for the very reason you described, making your camper, mobile home or RV as comfortable as possible is a big PLUS, especially if you are going to being spending as much time in it as you mentioned. :thumbup2:


----------



## walter2

*Thanks*

Thank you for your reactions.
I really like this forum, you are very nice people. If we indeed decide to visit your country with our RV this year you will find more messages from me.
Greetings,
Walter Gerritsen
Eindhoven, Netherlands


----------



## mailfire99

Walter, we would love to see you around the forum here, especially if your going to be doing all that traveling. You have to tell us about it and keep us posted, I have never know anyone to travel from the Netherlands to the US to go camping. That is great!


----------



## wasy

I have been unable to obtain DirectTv over the last 3 years when we winter in Arizona as we are Canadian and do not have a US social security number. Direct Tv will not allow the card to work if you are not a US citizen as they are concerned about pirate issues once we return to Canada I've been told (many times). We have resorted to hauling our Canadian "Starchoice" hardware with us, as well as using Campground/resort cable facilities which unfortunatly carry no Canadian news or sports content.


----------



## mailfire99

Yeah, I can see there point wasy, there is a lot of that going on it seems (pirating). You are definitely at a slight disadvantage when camping in another country, if you watching their local cable. Do you use the tripod mount? We have used that, it works good, just get to the site and dial it in, if you have a clear view.


----------



## wasy

I carry a solid, well built camera tripod instead of a "dish" tripod. It is more compact, easier to set up/down, smaller and lighter.


----------



## bill0830

I recently seen a smaller tripod that was really compact and looked almost impossible to turn over. I found out the hard way on making sure that you secure the tripod, especially with a lot of wind, or pets running around the campground. I broke an LNB on one dish when it was blown over in a storm. I always use tent stakes now, but the tripod that I mentioned earlier wouldn't have the problem. I'll do some more research and see if I can get more details on this.


----------



## bludog

We rarely used a TV when we boon-dock camped. Had one of those TV/VCR cubes that we could throw a movie in if nasty weather blew in or needed to entertain the kids when on the road.:thumbup1:

When we converted to fulltime: called Directv and they moved our 'home' box to the RV (which already had a basic receiver dish attached). Was wild to watch Los Angeles news coverage/southern california fires last fall...while we were in the mid-west. 
:icon_smile_bbq: The best: watching the Giants win the Superbowl...while sitting at Anza Borrego Desert State park.


----------



## grace

Satellite TV is something we can't live without. It sounds like you have the perfect arrangement with the RV and satellite. We have Cox here for cable television, so we can watch everything. You mentioned sports so I guess that one of your favorites. We don't have a TV in the van, but some people do. They sit right in the middle front of the van, and the children can see the TV from all around. It keeps them entertained when you're driving, or traveling state to state.


----------



## happiestcamper

When me and the Mrs. retire and spend more time on the road (maybe even fulltime?) I will outfit for satellite. Right now, we have a little TV, but I've only pulled it out a few times over the past several years - final round of US Open last year, NFL playoffs 2 years ago, and final round of Masters 3 years ago. The kids have learned to play cards, chess, checkers, etc. to stay entertained when we're camping for a week.

Since it's an old tv, it probably can't get over the air signal anymore :thumbdown:


----------



## dchaviland

*Dish Fun...*

"Now you are saying to yourself, hey I'm camping, why would I want to take my dish along? "

Bill, I seem to be chasing you around on this forum. Initially, we thought why would we want to bring *that* much of home with us, and for a time that was OK. That was until we had to clear out of Houston because Hurricane Rita was bearing down on us. I won't go into the gory details but 21 hours later we found ourselves at one of our favorite places, Fort McKavett about an hour away from San Angelo. We were curious what was or was not happening to Houston and low and behold we raised our aerial only to find we had access to one freekin' channel. It wasn't one of the major news stations either. 

At that point we decided that since we have 4 Dish receivers at the house, we would start taking one with us. We purchased the antenna and then it became an exercise to get it up and operating. To make a long story short, we had issues with wind which on additional trips, broke our dish, we got it fixed and we had take preventive measures. The enclosed pic says it all (attachment). 

I grabbed what would have been a discarded pallet form work. Put the Dish antenna on it, marked where it's "feet" were going to go, drilled holes, and then for space reasons took the circular saw and buzzed the pallet in half. Shown here in the picture, and what is hard to see is that the Dish unit is bolted to the pallet and there are three 1 sq ft cement pavers holding it in place. Right now, this has been working very well us and the pallet and pavers keep this sucker grounded even in pretty modest winds. I have an in-line signal detector and being an amateur astronomer, finding the satellite isn't an issue and having the signal detector helps there as well. 

The only thing we have to remember to do is make sure we call Dish and get them to "ping" the receiver about a week before we go. The last time we forgot to do this and went all the way to the campsite and had to call them from there anyway but at least from home they know the receiver is where it is supposed to be. 

What was of interest was that when asking Dish about the portability of their receivers, we got two separate answers. The stoic person in customer service on the phone suggested we needed to rent a "5th" receiver dedicated to the trailer. More $$ to them. However, when we spoke to the Dish reps at a local home show, their answer was simple "just grab one of your home receivers and take it with you" -- so that is what we do. 

Now mind you... we take it now where ever we go. But since we are CAMPING, it is not our primary means of entertainment. 

David


----------



## bill0830

The received we carry around in the camper is currently located in my den. Since It's been awhile since the last time I used it, I like to keep it up to date, so that when we get ready to camp, it is ready. Now the main problem you will run into when using the receiver in a camper and you aren't using it at least once a month is it needs to be "kick" started by Dish or Direct before you can use it. I would not order another received for the "camper" as suggested by your dish provider as you would have the same issue either way. If after getting the dish set up at the campsite and it doesn't pick up correctly, I have just called dish/direct and informed them that I have have not used the receiver in awhile and they will send a signal to the received to update it. It only takes a few minutes. Let me know if this helped. Sorry I haven't been around the forum in awhile, but work has kept me pretty busy the past few months. :10220:


----------



## carnuba

this looks like the place i was looking for!

i think this thread just answered my questions

thanks y'all


----------



## haroldj

Thought I would share a picture I ran across, may help some folks out

I think this was for a wineguard setup, but that really doesnt matter.


----------



## mark

I spent 4 years installing satellite systems for dish network, directv and hughesnet. The one thing I recommend when using the existing cable connections that are build into your r.v is to replace the connector itself. It's very easy and can save you headaches later. If you look at the connector on the outside of the r.v. (the one you screw your cable onto) the center is white. That means that it is low frequency and is designed for cable, not satellite, the high-frequency connectors have a blue center and will accomodate either signal. the low frequency will work, but eventually will just stop working because they are not designed to withstand the low voltage that travels between the reciever and the L.N.B via the coax cable, which should be rg6, the older rg59 is also not engineered for voltage transfer and can just quit on you. I hope this info is helpful, and if anyone has any satellite questions, please feel free to ask me.


----------



## hydrofoil82

not exactly a good idea, or legal for that matter...


----------



## spacea2

Hello.. interesting reports. I too am new to satellite with my camper. I have Dish TV and and extra receiver at home. My question is about which dish to buy. Dish TV has a 300 and 500 dish (one or two LNBs) I think the 500 can receiver satellite 110 and 119.
Do I need the twin LNB dish?


----------



## mark

Spacea2... what you will need is a dish 500 with a dp plus LNB. and you are correct, dishnetwork looks at the 110 and 119 orbital slot satellites.

a new one can cost upwards of $120, depending on the supplier. a good used one shouldn't cost you more than $40-$50. If you can't find one at a good price let me know, maybe I can get my hands on one for you and ship it to you thru ups or fed-ex. The extra reciever you have... does it have a signal splitter attached to the back of the reciever?


----------



## spacea2

*Dish Satellite*

Thanks for the advise to get only a DISH 500 antenna.
What do you think of these listing on ebay? They are package deals for
twin 500 dish, tripod, etc. They seem to good to be true?

Dish Network 500 Satellite Tripod Kit w/ Finder NEW - eBay (item 350410456156 end time Nov-11-10 02:33:19 PST)

Dish Network 500 Satellite Tripod Kit w/ Finder NEW - eBay (item 350410456156 end time Nov-11-10 02:33:19 PST)

Dish Network 500 Satellite Tripod Kit w/ Sat Finder NEW - eBay (item 350410445250 end time Nov-11-10 01:17:42 PST)

Your offer to help me find a dish is appreicated but I also need the tripod.
I am in Mississippi.


----------



## spacea2

Mark.
I am new to this forum and got lost in getting back to your reply. I got a message one time about a popup blocker I might have. I do not know how to contact you about your offer.
Another thing is, my camping trailer has two coax outside connectors..one labeled satelite (blue) and another with labeled cable (a lighter blue or white). Inside there is only one connecter where I usually connect to the tv. There is another connector in the bedroom with the button to boust the antenna signal. I think I leave that off when connected to the satellite. I guess there in a splitter in the wall.


----------



## mark

you will probably have to run a seperate line from the dish to your satellite reciever, it sounds like you have a splitter in the line, and satellite signal will not pass thru traditional tv splitters


----------



## artmart

When we had our kids, we left the electronics at home. They learned a greater appreciation for where we camped when their faces were not "enclosed" by electronics.

Now they are grown and still go camping on their own sans electronics (except cell phones). But DW and I have graduated to RVing and now we pretty much bring everything along, including ceiling fans, fireplaces, satellite television, microwave and air conditioning all in the rig. We do set aside time to venture forth but have comfortable lodging to stay in. Occasionally I still backpack with friends and if we need to move fast or travel light, we bring the tent and other camping gear (and generator and satellite TV, LOL). After all, we pay the subscription, we may as well be able to use it. When we had a cable subscription, we couldn't lug 100s of miles of wire.

No matter, we can watch the Giants win the Superbowl, the Giants win the World Series and the Giant Sequoias where we camp. How spoiled we are!!


----------



## williwilli

*Motorhome For Sale*

Hi, Myself William and I am the new member of this site. I like to find this thread and also to reply on it.


----------



## hideout

thanks fore the advice,me and my wife just purchased a 2011 hide out,and will be using a direct tv dish to watch tv in our trailer,and i was going to buy a tripod to put it on,i do have a amp booster on it,but if my memory serves me corectly,i can turn it off if need be.
and since i live in the camping state of oregon,me and my better half will be hitting the coast as much as possible,but annyways thank you .


----------



## SMOKEY2348

Hey, I just bought one of these units for my C class, its in storage right now but as soon as the roads are a bit clearer it will be in my driveway once again! I grabbed the motion capable unit because of kids and our desire to watch the news in the evenings. Have you guys used something similar to this? RV In-Motion Mobile Satellite & TV Antenna KD-3200 - $1,398.99 : Its where we got the TV from, well both of them so we figured instead of just watching old movies and local broadcast we would upgrade the motorhome . I have to re-do the caulk this spring anyway so figured while I'm at it I should put it in.


----------



## artmart

I have enough trouble paying almost $100 per month for television that still gives me commercials to pay that kind of money for additional equipment, but there are certainly enough people willing to do so.

I try and keep costs down and don't mind keeping myself busy (setting up the dish when we get there). It's just DW and I and most other we camp with are in the same boat (empty nesters) and we all use TV as a reward for getting our campsite set up. enroute we've always talked to each other and I prefer to concentrate on the road. When we had the kids we preferred they leave their electronics at home. Again, parental preference is the gauge and how much you're willing to pay.


----------



## SMOKEY2348

^ lots of saving my friend!


----------



## RVGrandparents

*Removing satellites ???*

Hi. We just got a new-to-us class B with a TV and a satellite box, and a Kingdome and a Winegard on top of it. We've already removed the TV and the satellite box, and are planning on removing both "dishes" from the roof of the RV. Can anyone tell me what we can expect to find underneath them, as far as holes that will need patching? And will they have any resale value, or should I just <shudder> trash them? Thanks!!


----------



## samanthajones

Is it possible to purchase a sat tv system from Dish or Direct TV and use it 
in two different locations? That is, one contract with two dishes and 
receivers in two locations. I would only use it in one location at a time. 
Or would I need to have two contracts and pay twice?


----------



## artmart

If you have a subscription for Dish Network or DirecTV, all you need to do is purchase an extra satellite dish and either mount it or buy a tripod and use this for setting up with your trailer. Then just "borrow" one of the receivers from the house and use this at the trailers.

I've been doing this for years. I started with DirecTV, switched to Dish recently for cost reasons, and got a different satellite dish with LNB.

The trickiest part is leveling and aiming the dish and making all the proper connections, but I'm pretty good at it now. Understanding the connections at the trailer can also be confusing at first, but with a lot of knowledge you'll love it!

I don't use cable or fiber optic just for this reason. They are not portable, but a satellite dish system is cheapest and allows me to use my subcription every day if I want to. The fine print of the their contracts will state this is legal and supported. I have heard that some of their support people don't know how to do this but consider them idiots and ask here and we can help you, or find someone else at their support department.

It can get tricky, but you'll overcome it.


----------



## ctfortner

It is a very common thing, as Art stated. I have also been doing for years and most campers I am around do the same. I also have an extra satellite dish installed on detached garage at home so I can take a box out there as needed when I am working in there and a big game is on 

I got my extra satellites from yard sales, craigslist is another option.


----------



## artmart

For RVGrandparents they have a very nice and very expensive setup that provide much convenience. I think me and ctfortner took the much cheaper way out, but it works too. It's just that I wouldn't use an expensive system all that often and therefore was cost-prohibitive.

Ask yourself how important and how much you want to spend and how long you are willing to wait for the return on the investment to make your decision. For me it only cost me about an additional $75 bucks for the hardware (a tripod and homemade leveling platform) and a few coax wires. Aiming the setup and installing the wires is free except it takes some time to do. I find I have lots of time, just not lots of money.

We are all doing what Samanthajones wants to do. When we had the kids I left all forms of Television at home, but now that we are older, we'll bring it along, but that's because we pay so much for it we want to use it.


----------



## mark

*taking your dish with you*

As a professional satellite tech, I have installed/ repaired/ repeaked dozens and dozens of dishes for campers and rvs, just did another last week. the trick, as stated, is aiming it. when you hook the reciever up and go into the menu, and to setup, you can enter the zip code in your current location, and the azimuth, elevation and skew (if needed) will appear on your screen, all you need is a compass and a cheap satellite "beeper" meter and you can aim the 18" round dishes fairly easily, if you have a HD dish, its far more complex.


----------



## artmart

I gave up on my satellite "Beeper" because I kept finding the wrong satellite. The beeper will sound when it finds a signal, but not necessarily the best one for your subscription. Instead I use the compass and the coordinates to locate the satellite. Sometimes I nail it quick and sometimes it takes a while. I've also been known to find the WRONG signal, then I don't get all the channels in my subscription and you need to know how to recognize this.

I do find that between Dish Network (current) and DirecTV (prior), the DirecTV are equal when hunting for the signal, but the DirecTV equipment was easier to configure. For example, I use HD at home (big oval dish) and non-HD (round dish) for the rig. The DirecTV equipment can make this adjustment automatically. Dish Network requires time consuming manual configurations, but I find Dish is less expensive so there's the tradeoff.

Both system prices are getting so expensive (even with a contract, ouch, when the time is up) that we are just getting ready to toss them both out and just go with our extensive DVD library or find something else to do besides watch TV, like walk, talk and visit. Wow, what a concept. We get our news off the internet these days, anyway.


----------



## salty

a lot of good info thank you


----------

